# Out of State boat title notarized



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Bought a boat out of state didn't get title notarized, do I have to drive back to where I bought it and have it notarized or do I have other options


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If the state you bought the boat in has notary laws similar to Ohio, as the buyer, you don't physically have to be there when the seller notarizes the title. The sellers signature/info is what's being notarized. Not yours.
If you've got possession of the boat and a way of proof that you have already paid the seller for the boat, you may just be able to call the seller and make arrangements to mail title to seller, let him get it notarized and Mail it back to you.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know what size of a boat you got, but if it's under 14 feet in length you don't need a title at all. Just bring the boat to department of watercraft and have it measured. They can get you your registration right there. No matter if it's 13 feet 11 and 3/4 inches. If it's under 14 feet.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

17 foot


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep the sellers signature is what has to be notarized. just contact the seller and mail the title back to the seller and have him get it notarized. some states will accept a notarized bill of sale and the signed title. you can check with your local license branch to see if that will work.
Sherman


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the information


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Also, certain states don't require the title to be notarized by the seller, so I would first make a call to the title department to make sure. Have purchased two boats out of state & neither needed notarized in that state, just back here.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Called BMV they said only 8 states still require Notary, said bring my titles and they will gladly take my money. 
Thanks for all the information


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Glad I could help ; I was clueless the first time & scared that I might be in trouble. Enjoy the new ride !!


----------

